# Not Another Deal Or No Deal Colson Silver Ring Motobike



## 3step (Sep 13, 2016)

Old repaint, no drop stand, old tires 26×1.87. Looks like room for balloons. What do you guys think?


----------



## stezell (Sep 13, 2016)

No pictures....


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 13, 2016)

*
How 'bout some fotos ?!

Thank you .....

...... patric*


----------



## 3step (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## 3step (Sep 13, 2016)

Ha, I guess photos would help.....has green coke bottle grips


----------



## RJWess (Sep 13, 2016)

Looks like a good deal.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

I would love to know what the source of their production data is. V/r Shawn


----------



## XBPete (Sep 13, 2016)

You buy it yet? Would be in my truck already at that price.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

A few years ago I had one almost exactly like that except house paint red. I tried for a year to sell it complete and eventually parted it. At the time selling 28" bikes was rough--I sold a couple complete, but very crusty bikes for just over $100 apiece. Looks like the market for motorbike style frames has picked up a little as people have adapted modern rims/tires to these bikes in order to ride them. Still not a cheap proposition though. V/r Shawn


----------



## 3step (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks for everyones input. It's home now. Got a few things going for it, got a few things going against it. Here are some more photos. May make a rider out of it. Thanks again, Wayne


----------



## 3step (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice bike-congrats! Just don't believe that one year only, 750 BS. V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 13, 2016)

3step said:


> View attachment 359759





*3step ... Colson raingutter fenders are near-
impossible to find.  They have a very rounded
cross-section ... just like your Silver Ring.

Am really enjoying seeing this machine ....

........ patric




 

*


----------



## stoney (Sep 13, 2016)

Great bike, great deal, congrats


----------



## 3step (Sep 13, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Nice bike-congrats! Just don't believe that one year only, 750 BS. V/r Shawn



Yeah, I have no idea on how to date these, no serial number, that I could see. I got a kick out of the 1937, one year only. I say that to my children when we see an old car on the road, "Look kids 1957 Chevy, they only made them for one year"


----------



## 3step (Sep 13, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *3step ... Colson raingutter fenders are near-
> impossible to find.  They have a very rounded
> cross-section ... just like your Silver Ring.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I first thought it was a repair. I had to look at the other side. The dropout plate is notched to go inside those "tubes"


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 13, 2016)

3step said:


> Yeah, I have no idea on how to date these, no serial number, that I could see. I got a kick out of the 1937, one year only. I say that to my children when we see an old car on the road, "Look kids 1957 Chevy, they only made them for one year"




Thinking it's more of a 35 or so. Nice find!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 13, 2016)

not in to that kind of bike,s but that thing is cool nice bike


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 13, 2016)

nice old bike ,3 step i like it !!!! good to see you got it  from bicycle larry


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 13, 2016)

I have what believe to be an early 30's Colson, bought at the same time as a hub dated '31 bike.
The joints look similar and going off the cuff and also having a '35 Colson, I believe yours is also early 30's.
Chris


----------



## 3step (Sep 13, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> I have what believe to be an early 30's Colson, bought at the same time as a hub dated '31 bike.
> The joints look similar and going off the cuff and also having a '35 Colson, I believe yours is also early 30's.
> Chris
> View attachment 359917



I had thought the lug type construction would help date it. Do you think, with it possibly being that early, the 26" are correct or do you think 28" would have been on it originally?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Just realized this thread should be moved to the Antique bicycle section--tires are too skinny! V/r Shawn


----------



## 3step (Sep 13, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Just realized this thread should be moved to the Antique bicycle section--tires are too skinny! V/r Shawn



Haha, I almost bought ballooners for it, now I need to find out what goes in there. Plenty of room for balloons, about 2 3/4" of space.


----------



## 3step (Sep 13, 2016)

Interesting ad, Silver Ring was the same as Deluxe Flyer except it had steel wheels instead of wood clads. Note the fender braces appear painted in the ad.


----------



## 3step (Sep 13, 2016)

Ad credit to member bairdco


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 13, 2016)

maybe it used 26" single-tube wheels?


----------



## 3step (Sep 13, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> maybe it used 26" single-tube wheels?



I believe 26" single tubes were used on small frame childs bikes. This is a full size frame. I believe the wheels are original to the bike. I have to go with the balloons!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 13, 2016)

3step said:


> I believe 26" single tubes were used on small frame childs bikes. This is a full size frame. I believe the wheels are original to the bike. I have to go with the balloons!




http://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOOK-anti...-REVISED-EDITION-prewar-postwar-/302060100786


----------



## 3step (Sep 13, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOOK-anti...-REVISED-EDITION-prewar-postwar-/302060100786



Wow. Nice. Thanks for the link!


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 13, 2016)

*
Interesting to me since maybe the mid-90's 
is the reality that the Colson high-grade ma-
chines had chrome-nickel, clad, wood rims.

Didn't know what rims were used before then.

Years before that .. in the 80's .. I acquired a 
minty Silver Ring badge and was quite sure
Silver Ring machine came equipped with 
chrome, clad, wood rims ... 

Learned these machines came with painted,
steel rims.

In my mind, the Silver Ring was a reference
to chrome rims.  Boy, was I wrong.

An old friend, the late Harry Ward, gave me that
information over the fone. He originally called, 
wanting that Silver Ring badge in the worst way.  
I had the badge for maybe three days.

Told him he could have it -- ''just drive over, and 
pick it up.''

He did.

Upon his exit, I sparked a decent 45-cent cigar, 
taking a seat in my dark-red, leather, easy-chair.

Thirty-some minutes had passed since Harry left.

Then - a knock on the front door ...

Pizza-Delivery Guy ... with a king-size anchovie pie.
*
....... patric
*
*


----------



## 3step (Sep 14, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *Interesting to me since maybe the mid-90's
> is the reality that the Colson high-grade ma-
> chines had chrome-nickel, clad, wood rims.
> 
> ...



Awesome story. I wonder if he wanted it for a badge collection or had that special bike, waiting on that badge.


----------



## rickyd (Sep 14, 2016)

What does frame measure? Seems tire size was dependent on frame in the above mentioned book with 26" on 18-16" frame 28 on 20-18" but may not have been balloon.  Also can't find silver ring used after 32,  also see flush joints advertised in 33. Always wonder what's under the house paint. Nice bike! Rick


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 14, 2016)

3step said:


> Awesome story. I wonder if he wanted it for a badge collection or had that special bike, waiting on that badge.




*3step ... He needed that badge to place on a Colson
just like yours.*

*Frame was totally lugged-out ... and the aft termination
points for the seat and chain stays were fitted * *with 
those plugs that are part of the dropout plate ... also 
like yours.

Very sano !!

One more thing 3step ... the machine had painted steel
rims.*

*I totally* *enjoy* *the* *architecture* *of* *your* *Silver* *Ring* *Colson.

Low-profile, steel, glue-up rims and 28'' tires could continue
the sacred-appearance of that ride.  Painted, of course.
*
........ patric



*



 
*


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 14, 2016)

Glad you got that beauty into your possession.
When I saw that picture of it in the shop window, with that price, and your location was Roanoke, Virginia.
I thought oh, man!
You better be quick on that one.
Posting a photo like that in that territory can be risky.
Haha!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 14, 2016)

Does anyone have a full 1933 Colson catalog? I see in the Colson Bicycles book a 1933 a single-bar Standard Line B-426, 18" frame designates 26" enameled steel wood-lined rims, and the frame has a lug at the seat post and bolt-on seat stays, can't tell what the head tube looks like.


----------



## whizzer kid (Sep 15, 2016)

Nice bike,
Very close to
Mine . Snowy pic is with my daughter after picking it up. Wrong crank . Been a pain to find all the parts but after doing the wheels and getting the RD 28" tires .. She's almost there
S# on the steer tube, B320.. 
My first motorbike era bike, really dig it!


----------



## mike j (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm with Wizzer kid on the 28" wheels. Here's my Camelback, I guess early thirties, has 2 3/4" clearance at the rear tire, 28s fit in nicely. 700 x 38+ seem to mimic the old tires. Good luck with it, can't go wrong with a Colson.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 15, 2016)

Here's my 28ish Flyer on a set of Velocity Blunts. V/r Shawn


----------



## 3step (Sep 15, 2016)

rickyd said:


> What does frame measure? Seems tire size was dependent on frame in the above mentioned book with 26" on 18-16" frame 28 on 20-18" but may not have been balloon.  Also can't find silver ring used after 32,  also see flush joints advertised in 33. Always wonder what's under the house paint. Nice bike! Rick



 Hi Rick, Thanks for your research. I measured the seat/vertical tube of the frame at approx. 17 1/2", almost 18" including the seat ?bushing. I purchased the book, can't wait to dig through it.


----------



## 3step (Sep 15, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *3step ... He needed that badge to place on a Colson
> just like yours.*
> 
> *Frame was totally lugged-out ... and the aft termination
> ...



Thank you Patric, I almost passed on it because of the repaint. Glad I got it now. I feel like the painted 26"rims are original to the bike, only because the tires on them have signs of the repaint on them, but what do I know. Hoping for a balloon, but I will put whatever is correct. The fenders measure almost 2 3/8 wide, and 2 3/4 space between frame and forks. Here are a couple photos(for someone with knowledge than me) 

 

 of the front rim, back one matches, but just has a few remnants of the black pinstripe left


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 15, 2016)

What is the serial # on the bike and pics of the hubs?


----------



## 3step (Sep 15, 2016)

whizzer kid said:


> Nice bike,
> Very close to
> Mine . Snowy pic is with my daughter after picking it up. Wrong crank . Been a pain to find all the parts but after doing the wheels and getting the RD 28" tires .. She's almost there
> S# on the steer tube, B320..
> ...



Yes, Very nice bike. I messaged you to find out where the serial number was. I was looking under the crank. I never would have found it. .


----------



## whizzer kid (Sep 15, 2016)

Did you ever locate your s# ??


----------



## 3step (Sep 15, 2016)

mike j said:


> I'm with Wizzer kid on the 28" wheels. Here's my Camelback, I guess early thirties, has 2 3/4" clearance at the rear tire, 28s fit in nicely. 700 x 38+ seem to mimic the old tires. Good luck with it, can't go wrong with a Colson.
> 
> View attachment 360317
> 
> ...



That is a beauty, The rims look original, are they? I really like the tank also. Does the tank decal say Silver Ring? Good looking bike!


----------



## 3step (Sep 15, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Here's my 28ish Flyer on a set of Velocity Blunts. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 360323



Wow that looks great. I really like the color combo! Did you do the wood grain? Thanks again for the paint removal method,  I'm down to that light green, which I think is the original color.


----------



## 3step (Sep 15, 2016)

whizzer kid said:


> Did you ever locate your s# ??



No, I haven't. I hope to get it all apart and find the number this weekend.


----------



## 3step (Sep 15, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> What is the serial # on the bike and pics of the hubs?



I haven't found the number yet. Heres hub photos


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 15, 2016)

3step said:


> Wow that looks great. I really like the color combo! Did you do the wood grain? Thanks again for the paint removal method,  I'm down to that light green, which I think is the original color.



Bruce Pence (npence' dad) gets credit for the refurbishment of this bike. The colors are not factory but I like their understated elegance they bring to the bike. The Blunts came with the faux wood grain finish. V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Sep 15, 2016)

Hey 3step, Here's another photo of my Colson. Different wheels, but both sets are original metal clads grooved for modern clinchers. Not that hard to do & pretty inexpensive. Decal on tank is the classic Colson  flying Heron or Egret in front of sunset w/a silver ring. This bike has no numbers anywhere on the frame.


----------



## bairdco (Sep 15, 2016)

Cool bike. I have the 20" baby version.  Has the same dropouts and lugs. Never got around to restoring it.


----------



## rickyd (Sep 15, 2016)

The puzzle is deeper, if that is a model C hub as it appears it would most likely be era correct. The front hub is not a colson hourglass hub though I think bike could have been supplied with a nd front hub and it almost looks like a war era blackout hub in the pics. throw some balloons on it and see if they fill up the fenders. No expert here I just enjoy this stuff. Rick


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 15, 2016)

..and I see blue paint on the rear hub; is there blue paint anywhere else?


----------



## 3step (Sep 17, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> ..and I see blue paint on the rear hub; is there blue paint anywhere else?



I thought it was blue paint too, ends up being some kind of cleaner or laundry detergent spilled on it. Best I can fiqure, original paint was a light green with orange pinstripes.


----------



## 3step (Sep 17, 2016)

rickyd said:


> The puzzle is deeper, if that is a model C hub as it appears it would most likely be era correct. The front hub is not a colson hourglass hub though I think bike could have been supplied with a nd front hub and it almost looks like a war era blackout hub in the pics. throw some balloons on it and see if they fill up the fenders. No expert here I just enjoy this stuff. Rick



Yes it is a Model C Rear. Do you know if the front hubs are marked? It is black and I could not see any markings.


----------

